# Off Grid Well-help me think outside the box



## WaterWorks (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello!

We are trying to solve an energy issue on our homestead. We are off-grid and desperately trying to end our generator use. The issue we haven't soled is with our well.

The well is 286 feet deep! 5 inch diameter to 278 feet. Static water level is 227 feet. Submersible pump is .75 HP and 220V. 

We've looked at a solar pump but the well company discouraged us. They are friends and have seen several solar pumps that haven't been able
To function consistently. A battery system is a ridiculous waste. What are we missing? We have a pressure tank but are open to a cistern system. But how would we power the pump to fill the cistern? Could we use a solar system separate from our house system, that only runs in peak sun? 

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

check out engineer775 on you tube hes has a lot of videos dealing with well and such.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Since you're off grid, what are you using for electrical power now ?

On the well, you could use a Grunfos type SQ pump that runs off DC in combination with a few solar panels. ( number of panel watts depends on depth, how much water you want to pump per minute, etc ) 

When the sun shines, the pump runs. Then you have to store it in a tank for use later. 

IF you can elevate the tank 50-80' above where you want to use the water, ( like a tank house up on a hill.....that's the way mine works ), that will give you enough pressure. 

Otherwise, a small booster pump/tank arrangement to pump out of a same level cistern tank can be set up to provide house pressure......but that is going to require a battery bank......not anyway around it.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

That is pretty deep. Friends have tried to encourage us to use a DC pump that pumps continuously to an above ground cistern. So when you need water at least it is not deep.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

As Andy says there are some very good pumps available that will run on PV modules.

They will seem pricy....

Friends or not, most **traditional** well company's are stuck with thinking that the old standards are the only way to go.

And how long will the generator go before it poops . . .and you have to buy another one $$$$$

Bite the bullet . .spend the bucks for a good pump, PV modules, batteries, etc and you will have life giving water for a long time............


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

If you could find a good used 10 foot wind mill if you live in a semi windy area, and pump into a cistern. 

IF you take the generator and use the present set up and pump into a cistern and fill it, that way it would be running for a time period and not just Min's, 

use the solar or battery to pump up the pressure tank, or put the cistern up on a stand and gravity feed system, 

especially if there is any other time you need generator power, and then possibly kill two birds with one stone, 

years ago I read about a family that lived off grid and they co generated using the generator
when it came wash day they would use the generator (water cooled) to heat the water for the washing, and filled the cistern and ran the washing machine, and he would use any shop tools that needs generator power during that time as well if it could be done, (the way I remember it they had a couple of wringer washers, and they would use the hot water that was heated by cooling the generator engine, for bathing as well, that day. The cistern was sized for a little more than one weeks worth of normal water needs,


----------



## PFS farmer (Sep 25, 2012)

I like the elevated cistern idea. I would use the generator to fill it then have some sort of alternative energy to refill it when it can. This way you always got water and then it can be filled when the sun is out or the wind is blowin.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

ET1 SS said:


> That is pretty deep. Friends have tried to encourage us to use a DC pump that pumps continuously to an above ground cistern. So when you need water at least it is not deep.



A Grundfos SQ3-F2 pump will deliver 500-1500 gallons/day at 390' of head, based on the amount of PV watts you supply.

These pumps will also run on AC if you wish to use a generator as backup, or grid power as primary.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

if you are open to a cistern, is raincatch an option to supply some (or all) your water?

if you can divert the rainwater to a tank, using a small solar-driven pump to an uphill tank is a relatively low-power option.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Solar water pumping

You want a setup that will run solar direct and fill an elevated cistern to pressurize the house. If you can't elevate the cistern then use a second pump to pressurize the house. The battery bank for the second pump will be much smaller and the cistern acts as the battery bank for the well pump.

WWW


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

If your ok with running a gen just a little bit, then set up an above ground/use gravity water system. Just run the pump to fill the tanks with water and use gravity to dispense the water. The problem becomes obtaining tanks to store a good bit of water but running a gen to run a well pump for a few minutes will pump a bunch of water.
jim


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Tractor supply sells a plastic 1500 gallon tank for about 700 bucks. I put two of them in for my storage system.

I saw a 2800 gallon tank on Craig's list yesterday for 1600 bucks.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Like TnAndy said if you check Craigs list you can find some deals especially with winter coming on. Got this one last winter.










1600 gallons @ $400


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Think about going to a rain harvest system off the roof instead of the well?

Gary


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

From the research I did a few years back, put a solar pump in the well with a linear voltage booster, then pump into a cistern. from there use an RV pump, off battery to pump the water out of the cistern to the house/hose bibs. 

When the pump has full sun it'll produce at full rate, in the morning/evening/shaded it will pump slower.


----------

